# Error installing Flash



## Eponasoft (Jun 14, 2011)

Got an error installing the flash player...

```
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65.
=> Attempting to fetch http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4911328, actual 5456136
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65//install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.1r102.65 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```
Hrm...


----------



## Zare (Jun 14, 2011)

Yup, Adobe changed the file. Fetch manually and adjust SHA256 signature. Here's my distinfo from the port;


```
SHA256 (flashplugin/10.3r181.14/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz) = b98819f423de38432d9a6f044ae2b73dddd789ab6079d1ac19b7882783ae35eb
SIZE (flashplugin/10.3r181.14/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz) = 5456136
SHA256 (flashplugin/10.3r181.14/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz) = 4a309b1a326bd2212cc72480628659e5a7fd61d9e0572cb7350c206f030955bf
SIZE (flashplugin/10.3r181.14/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz) = 3455
```


----------



## da1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Or:

```
make makesum
make install clean
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 14, 2011)

Important warning: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=136882&postcount=3.


----------



## da1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah, good point wblock. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent, thanks y'all. Got it installing now.  I hope this works...

EDIT: Doesn't work. www/nspluginwrapper, emulators/linux_base-f10, and www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 are all installed. /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ exists and the link was made according to the directions. *nspluginwrapper -v -a -i* was run. /usr/compat/linux/proc was mounted and added to fstab. Firefox 3.5.16 cannot see the plugin.


----------



## adamk (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you run nspluginwrapper as your normal user or as root?  What output did you get from the *nspluginwrapper* command?

Adam


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 15, 2011)

I always run such things as root unless there's a reason to do otherwise.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, done as a regular user just now:

```
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
 ... already installed system-wide, skipping
Auto-install plugins from /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins
```

as the superuser:

```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, so does the plugin exist in ~/.mozilla/plugins/?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2011)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> I always run such things as root unless there's a reason to do otherwise.





			
				&quot said:
			
		

> Once the right Flash port, according to the FreeBSD version you run, is installed, the plugin must be installed by each user with nspluginwrapper



Seems like I recall running *nspluginwrapper* as root causing a problem.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jun 16, 2011)

The plugin was NOT in ~/.mozilla/plugins, so I copied it there as a regular user.

```
$ cp /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so ./
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
 ... already installed system-wide, skipping
Auto-install plugins from /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins
Install plugin /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```
Success.  Thanks everyone.


----------

